# Recommended Reading ~ Breeds & Breeding Sheep



## elevan

> Breeds


----------



## elevan

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan





> *Breeds of Sheep:*
> 
> Acipayam
> 
> Adal
> 
> Afghan Arabi
> 
> Africana
> 
> African Blackhead
> 
> Alai
> 
> Alcarrea
> 
> Algarve Churro
> 
> Algerian Arab
> 
> Altai
> 
> Altay
> 
> American Blackbelly
> 
> Apennine
> 
> Arabi
> 
> Arapawa Island
> 
> Argentine Merino
> 
> Arles Merino
> 
> Armenian Semicoarsewool
> 
> Askanian
> 
> Awassi
> 
> *Babydoll Southdown*
> 
> Balkhi
> 
> Baluchi
> 
> *Balwen Welsh Mountain*
> 
> Barbado
> 
> Barbados Blackbelly
> 
> Basco-Barnais
> 
> Bavarian Forest
> 
> Bentheimer Landschaf
> 
> Bergamasca
> 
> Beulah Speckled-Face
> 
> Bibrik
> 
> Biellese
> 
> Black Welsh Mountain Sheep
> 
> Bleu du Maine
> 
> Bluefaced Leicester
> 
> Bond
> 
> Booroola Merino
> 
> Border Leicester
> 
> Boreray
> 
> Bovska
> 
> Braunes Bergschaf
> 
> Brazilian Somali
> 
> Brecknock Hill Cheviot
> 
> Brillenschaf
> 
> British Milk Sheep
> 
> Bndner Oberland
> 
> California Red
> 
> *California Variegated Mutant*
> 
> Campanian Barbary
> 
> Castlemilk Moorit
> 
> Cine Capari
> 
> Charollais
> 
> Cheviot
> 
> Chios
> 
> Cholistani
> 
> Clun Forest
> 
> Coburger Fuchsschaf
> 
> Columbia
> 
> Comeback
> 
> Comisana
> 
> Coopworth
> 
> Cormo
> 
> Corriedale
> 
> *Cotswold*
> 
> Criollo
> 
> Dala
> 
> Dalesbred
> 
> Dagli
> 
> Damani
> 
> Damara
> 
> Danish Landrace
> 
> Dartmoor
> 
> Debouillet
> 
> Delaine Merino
> 
> Deutsches Blaukoepfiges Fleischschaf
> 
> *Dorper*
> 
> Derbyshire Gritstone
> 
> Devon Closewool
> 
> Devon Longwoolled
> 
> Dorset
> 
> Dorset Down
> 
> Drysdale
> 
> Elliottdale
> 
> Exmoor Horn
> 
> Fabrianese
> 
> Faeroes
> 
> Finnsheep
> 
> *Florida Cracker*
> 
> Fonthill Merino
> 
> *Fresian (east fresian)*
> 
> Friesian Milk Sheep
> 
> Galway
> 
> Gansu Alpine Fine-wool
> 
> Gentile di Puglia
> 
> German Blackheaded Mutton
> 
> German Mountain
> 
> German Mutton Merino
> 
> German Whiteheaded Mutton
> 
> Ghezel
> 
> Gkeada
> 
> *Gotland*
> 
> Graue Gehoernte Heidschnucke
> 
> Gromark
> 
> Gulf Coast
> 
> Gute
> 
> *Hampshire*
> 
> Han
> 
> Harnai
> 
> Hasht Nagri
> 
> Hazaragie
> 
> Hebridean
> 
> Herdwick
> 
> Herik
> 
> Hill Radnor
> 
> Hog Island Sheep
> 
> Hu
> 
> Icelandic
> 
> Ile-de-France
> 
> Istrian Milk
> 
> *Jacob*
> 
> Jezerskosolcavska
> 
> Kachhi
> 
> Kajli
> 
> Karacabey Merino
> 
> Karakul
> 
> Karayaka
> 
> Katahdin
> 
> Kerry Hill
> 
> Kivircik
> 
> Kooka
> 
> *Lacaune*
> 
> Landais
> 
> Langhe
> 
> Lati
> 
> Leicester Longwool
> 
> Leineschaf
> 
> Lincoln
> 
> Llanwenog
> 
> Lleyn
> 
> Lohi
> 
> Lonk
> 
> Luzein
> 
> Maltese
> 
> Manchega
> 
> Manech
> 
> Manx Loaghtan
> 
> Masai
> 
> Massese
> 
> Medium-Wool Merino
> 
> Mehraban
> 
> Merinizzata italiana
> 
> Merinolandschaf
> 
> Moghani
> 
> Montadale
> 
> Morada Nova
> 
> Mouflon
> 
> Navajo-Churro
> 
> Nellore
> 
> Norfolk Horn
> 
> North Country Cheviot
> 
> North Ronaldsay
> 
> Norwegian Fur
> 
> Old Norwegian
> 
> Orkney
> 
> Ossimi
> 
> Oxford
> 
> Pag Island
> 
> Pagliarola
> 
> *Painted Desert*
> 
> Pelibey
> 
> Perendale
> 
> Pinzirita
> 
> Pitt Island
> 
> Poll Merino
> 
> Polwarth
> 
> Polypay
> 
> Pomeranian Coarsewool
> 
> Portland
> 
> Priangan
> 
> Qashqai
> 
> Qinghai Black Tibetan
> 
> Qinghai Semifinewool
> 
> Quadrella
> 
> Quanglin Large-tail
> 
> Rabo Largo
> 
> Racka
> 
> Rambouillet
> 
> Rasa Aragonesa
> 
> Red Engadine
> 
> Red Karaman
> 
> Rhoenschaf
> 
> Rideau Arcott
> 
> Romanov
> 
> Romney
> 
> Rouge de l'Ouest
> 
> Rouge de Roussillon
> 
> Rough Fell
> 
> Royal White
> 
> Rya
> 
> Ryeland
> 
> Rygja
> 
> Sahel-type
> 
> Sakiz
> 
> Santa Cruz
> 
> Santa Ins
> 
> Sardinian
> 
> Sar Planina
> 
> Scottish Blackface
> 
> Shetland
> 
> Shropshire
> 
> Sicilian Barbary
> 
> Skudde
> 
> Soay
> 
> Somali
> 
> Sopravissana
> 
> South African Merino
> 
> South African Mutton Merino
> 
> South Devon
> 
> South Suffolk
> 
> Southdown
> 
> South Wales Mountain
> 
> Splsau
> 
> Spiegel
> 
> St. Croix (Virgin Island White)
> 
> Steigar
> 
> Steinschaf
> 
> Strong Wool Merino
> 
> *Suffolk*
> 
> Sumavska
> 
> Swaledale
> 
> Swedish Fur Sheep
> 
> Swiss Black-Brown Mountain
> 
> Swiss White Alpine
> 
> Targhee
> 
> Teeswater
> 
> Texel
> 
> Thalli
> 
> Tong
> 
> Touabire
> 
> Tsurcana
> 
> Tunis
> 
> Tuj
> 
> Trkgeldi
> 
> Tyrol Mountain
> 
> Uda
> 
> Ujumqin
> 
> Ushant
> 
> Valais Blacknose
> 
> Van Rooy
> 
> Venden
> 
> Walachenschaf
> 
> Wallis Country Sheep
> 
> Waziri
> 
> Weisse Hornlose Heidschnucke
> 
> Welsh Hill Speckled Face
> 
> Welsh Mountain
> 
> Welsh Mountain Badger Faced
> 
> Wensleydale
> 
> West African Dwarf
> 
> White Horned Heath Sheep
> 
> White Karaman
> 
> White Suffolk
> 
> Whiteface Dartmoor
> 
> Whiteface Woodland
> 
> Wiltshire Horn
> 
> Xalda
> 
> Xaxi Ardia
> 
> Xinjiang Finewool
> 
> Yankasa
> 
> Yemeni
> 
> Yemen White
> 
> Yiecheng
> 
> Yoroo
> 
> Yunnan Semifinewool
> 
> Zaghawa
> 
> Zagoria
> 
> Zaian
> 
> Zare Long-legged
> 
> Zakynthos
> 
> Zeeland Milk
> 
> Zel
> 
> Zelazna
> 
> Zemmour
> 
> Zeta Yellow
> 
> Zlatusha
> 
> Zoulay


----------

